# What SSC for front-facing?



## avaylee (Jul 29, 2006)

I love my ring sling, I love my mei tai, I love(d) my Moby. Now that DD is getting bigger, she's not so into facing me. She wants to see the world! I've been using the mei tai with some success, but my DH really wants to get a SSC that forward-faces. I've heard bad things about the Bjorn, but can't seem to find anything else that is similar without dangling legs.

Any ideas? He's a big guy, and would like to have something that offers back support, like the Ergo (we just got one of those, still working on figuring it out), but that allows forward-facing.

Recommendations, horror stories, I'm willing to hear it all!

Thanks!


----------



## ber (Apr 5, 2005)

...


----------



## e.naomisandoval (Aug 30, 2005)

I don't feel like it's great for your back or your baby's bones to face out, especially as baby gets heavier. Facing out throws baby's weight forward and that puts a lot of strain on your back (something like being pregnant with triplets or more). And for most facing out positions, baby's legs will be dangling down. There isn't a lot of conclusive research on this but most chiropractors will say that this isn't an ideal position for baby, especially as the bones are still developing.

What I quickly learned to do instead of facing out was stand sideways. Baby can turn his or her head so help them to see what's going on by standing sideways so they can see what you are doing. Same on back carries.

Hope that makes sense- being called to go create something out of a long chain of knitting my sweet daughter finally finished. AAAGH!


----------



## triscuitsmom (Jan 11, 2007)

I agree with Ellen, front facing isn't the best for you or your babe physically.

I'd highly recommend either a high back carry in a Mei Tai (or wrap) or a hip carry in a pouch, ring sling, or wrap.

The carrier mentioned above the adjusts is a Mei Tai... and it would be great for legs out for a littler babe... but I'd still recommend a high back carry so she can see over your shoulder. Better for you and her then forward facing (or a hip carry works too)







:


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm in the minority, but I'd say go ahead and get the Bjorn as part of your baby-wearing 'arsenal' if (and only if) a) you find it is comfortable enough for you and b) you don't mind spending the money for a part-time carrier.

I know and understand why they have a bad reputation, but for some purposes the Bjorn can be really nice for forward facing carries between the ages of, say, 4 months and a year. It's obviously not a good choice for wearing a napping baby, long hikes or cleaning the house in, but for walks and sight-seeing it has it's place and the amount of time spent in that position isn't going to harm a typically developing (read: no diagnosed hip or skeletal problems) baby IMO.

It is definitely not the easiest carry on your back, but I found that careful adjustment of the Bjorn allowed me to carry my DD in one, forward facing, until she was around 24 pounds for up to an hour or so.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I would try an adjustable mei tai, such as the CatBirdBaby or Mei Tai Baby, or the newer soft structured carrier/mei tai hybrids such as the CatBird Pikkolo that are coming out. You can do FFO but the baby is in a seated position rather than a crotch dangle position. Also, then the carrier isn't a one-trick pony like the Bjorn or Snuggli, and you can wear it normally and on your back as well.


----------



## zaksma (Mar 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 
I would try an adjustable mei tai, such as the CatBirdBaby or Mei Tai Baby, or the newer soft structured carrier/mei tai hybrids such as the CatBird Pikkolo that are coming out. You can do FFO but the baby is in a seated position rather than a crotch dangle position.

I used my adjustable MaiTaiBaby for FFO and it works fine. It's not a carry that I would prefer to do for an extended amount of time but it works for a while and it fairly comfortable.


----------



## e.naomisandoval (Aug 30, 2005)

Okay, have a moment to complete my thoughts. If doing FFO, I suggest doing it in a position _other_ than how the Baby Bjorn positions the legs once the baby is around 2 months. When a newborn is in a BB, the crotch piece is wide enough to give them support on their tush and the positioning doesn't bother me at all. But once the baby's tush hits that growth spurt and that sweet little bare tiny hiney doesn't fit into your hand anymore, it just is too big for the narrow crotch panel of the BB.

So use something else for FFO!

A sling/pouch - Buddha the baby
A wrap - same thing - do a simple cross carry wrap position and create 2 pockets for baby. Or use the wrap to support baby's bottom and leave the legs totally out for a longer baby. Keep your hand on baby's tummy for support. Not a hands-free position but very comfy.
A mei tai or SSC - total cheat. Put baby in facing out but either put legs in like you would in a pouch or sling or roll baby's tush out so the legs are in this rather awkward, high position. If you simply put baby facing out with legs dangling, there is an arch in baby's lower back which is not optimal. With tush down and knees up, baby's positioning is better. So hard to explain and my browser is acting up so I can't put a link to a photo just now.


----------



## avaylee (Jul 29, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the responses!

I am leaning away from "legs dangling" at this point. She is generally content for up to 30 minutes in the Buddha position in either the sling or the Mei Tai.

She is 20 weeks and about 16 pounds, so still wobbly enough in the head that I'm not yet ready to do a back carry (soon though!). For now I think I will stick with the carriers that we do have, and really work on getting the Ergo figured out for our longer walks and travels.

I think DH will enjoy the back carry more anyhow (IMHO).

Thanks again!


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi,
Totally agreeing with Ellen here and urging you to walk away from a Bjorn. The other thing is that back carrying is the most comfortable position, IMO.


----------



## e.naomisandoval (Aug 30, 2005)

And yet one more thought. Never done!

With a mei tai or SSC, you can put baby in without their legs out in that crazy position. Legs in but play around. Perhaps squatting, kneeling, tush between feet, or legs to one side of baby can see over the top of the body of the baby carrier. No rules. Play around. Especially if they are little little.


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

I found that once she could hold her head up, facing me wasn't a problem any more--I usually use a cross carry or wrap cross carry in a wrap, with her head uncovered, and she can turn to see. It's good because then when they get tired, they turn back towards you and go to sleep.

You could also try a hip carry, which is good for a view.

I still can't get my DD all the way up on my back so she can see over my shoulder, but if you can do that it's a good option.


----------



## nonnymouse (Jul 10, 2007)

okay, this isn't out yet, but it looks interesting:
www.catbirdbaby.blogspot.com


----------

